# My very amature 40g hex



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I thought I would upload some pictures of my second attempt at a planted aquarium. After finally battling the dreaded hair algae I thought it looked ok enough to show. 

I do not know the names of the plants as I went for a 'that looks nice lets see if it works' approach. I hope you can provide your input as it would be very much appreciated by this novice. 

It has a 65w fixture, penn plax 1000 filter and dosing flourish and excel. I will go pressurised once my wallet and wife allow  What other nutrients etc should I be using to further this tank?

Any advice on layout or planting is always nice. I do understand that the height of the tank will always cause some limitations.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like you have: Hygrophilia polysperma 'green' (tallest plant), sagittaria subulata (short grass), and the medium dark leafed on might be something like a broadleaf ludwigia repends maybe? Cant really tell that plant well enoguh to say from the photos.

Looks like a good start. I agrees those tanks would be tricky to scape nicely. I'd just suggest going for a wild jungly overgrown look... then after it's grown dense, selectively trim certain plants.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

Will said:


> I'd just suggest going for a wild jungly overgrown look... then after it's grown dense, selectively trim certain plants.


i second that, looks like it'll be a good tank once everything grows a bit


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys. Any suggestions on plants that may work well? Should I be dosing with any trace elements? Fingers crossed for a new aquarium from Santa as I was well behaved this year LOL


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Some Vals and crypts would be great.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

jungle val a good option? where would i be able to find some?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Careful though, vals tend to spread, and being taller, might shade out the smaller plants.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So if this was your tank what would you do in terms of planting?

I am pretty much convinced I will be getting a regular 29 gallon tank though due to its dimensions allowing more flexibility for a scape.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

kamal said:


> So if this was your tank what would you do in terms of planting?
> 
> I am pretty much convinced I will be getting a regular 29 gallon tank though due to its dimensions allowing more flexibility for a scape.


I think what you have right now is pretty good. You can cut the hygro stems and replant them to make them grow denser. If you do decide to add vals, you have to do some maintenance to make sure they don't crowd out the dwarf sags.

You can also look into cabomba, or tie some mosses on the driftwood.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

kamal said:


> jungle val a good option? where would i be able to find some?


I can sell you some Vals, now or after Xmas. Along with a variety of other species. Also I have a 45G tank/stand to sell, so you can go square if you want, without loosing the gallonage going to a 29G.

That being said, I don't think your scape is bad, it just needs to fill in that's all. Also bright lights will help with the hex tanks.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Well here are the moste recent pics. I am now using DIY CO2 whilst I source a few missing parts for my pressurized system. It looks a bit hazy as I am suffering some green water syndrome lol. I need the carpet to get thicker but 65w over such a tall tank is a challenge.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Its looking pretty good Kamal. Look how much it's filled in since the last photos! The stem plants are really nice and bushy, and the Sag carpet is spreading well.

I kinda miss the driftwood, helps split up the green on green look, but a taller "spire" like driftwood would be a really good fit. not to mention that angels would surely lay eggs on it givent he chance.

If you still want the Val plants, let me know. Or other species for that matter. I have plenty to sell.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the kind words Will. It is a lot better and I feel more positive especially seeing where it began. I agree with the wood but I am looking to move to a 40g breeder. I am currently building a diy stand and once complete I will get the tank and new lighting etc. If you have any equipment to support the transition that would be useful lol. As for the Vals I want to hold off on more plants until I move to the new setup.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

green water is usually caused because of excessive light. By that i mean excessive time lights are on. 
How many hours are you running your lights? over 8-9 hrs?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

the lights are set for just under 9 hours. So i dont think its that, the tank has been established for some time so I am a little stumped. I have done a large water change and will probably do two more this weekend. I had this issue a few months ago and a couple of large water changes fixed it


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok so the tank is finally looking as I had imagined....not bad for an awkward hex 

I am taking this tank down now as I have just bought an osaka 155 thats going to be my first venture into reef keeping....


----------

